# Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX



## hgxmod (3. August 2017)

*Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,

lüftungsmäßig bin ich leider Anfänger und zudem ist obiges Gehäuse ein mini microATX.

1. ich habe vor als zusätzliche Lüfter(Nur Luftkühlung):

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-1 - 120mm

Lüfteranschluss 	3Pin (Spannungsteuerung)
Startspannung 	5.4 V
max. Umdrehung 	500 - 1000 U/min
max. Lautstärke 	5 - 10 dB(A)
max. Fördermenge 	50 - 75 m³/h
Lüfterdurchmesser (Rotor) 	120 mm
Lüfterbefestigung (Bohrungen) 	120 mm
Garantie 	6 Jahre 

einzusetzen, auch wenn die etwas teurer sind, soll das erst mal so stehen bleiben.

FRAGE 1.a: hinten im Gehäuse liefert RAIJINTEK einen aus eigenem Hause(1x 120 mm (Rückseite, vorinstalliert).
Das der an den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop nicht rankommt ist mir zwar bewusst, nur wie "schlimm" oder auch nicht ist dieser?
(rausschmeißen oder nicht? Insgesamt sind geplant: unten 1x, hinten 1x, oben 2x)

mit der bitte erst mal nur auf diese Frage zu antworten 

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## buggs001 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Ausprobieren bzw. anhören und dann entscheiden ob er rausfliegt.
Wie bitte sollen wir beurteilen ob Dir der Originallüfter, bei welcher Drehzahl auch immer, zu laut ist oder nicht?


----------



## hgxmod (3. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo buggs001,

danke, möchte jedoch auch subjektive Vorabinformationen.

die, die dieses Gehäuse haben und mehrere Lüfter verbaut haben, könnten doch grundsätzlich dazu Meinungen gebildet haben, oder?

Also ist die Frage so zu verstehen, wenn ich schon die teuren leisen dazu kaufe, sollte der eine vorinstallierte nicht so viel Krach machen, dass der Rest übertönt wird, so in diesem Sinne.

Oder anders, die mit dem Gehäuse haben eine Entscheidung ja bereits getroffen und zumindest eine subjektive Meinung dazu. Sagen z.B. "alle" kannst Du lassen, dann wäre dies sicher nicht unbegründet.

(der Rechner steht NICHT im Schlafzimmer) Wäre auch nett, es sagen die etwas die, die Kiste tatsächlich selber haben, bitte).

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## buggs001 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Ich verstehe das, aber was spricht gegen ausprobieren.
Meiner Meinung nach ist nichts besser als sich selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.

Noch dazu, da es einfach machbar ist und auch so gut wie keine Zeit kostet.
PC starten, Benchmark starten, ist es Dir zu laut, dann einen weiteren e-Loop bestellen und spätestens 2 Tage später verbauen. (4 Pins + 1 Stecker)
Die Geräuschkulisse wird schon nicht so extrem sein, dass Du es keine 2 Tage mit dem Originallüfter aushältst.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> FRAGE 1.a: hinten im Gehäuse liefert RAIJINTEK einen aus eigenem Hause(1x 120 mm (Rückseite, vorinstalliert).
> Das der an den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop nicht rankommt ist mir zwar bewusst, nur wie "schlimm" oder auch nicht ist dieser?
> (rausschmeißen oder nicht? Insgesamt sind geplant: unten 1x, hinten 1x, oben 2x)



Ich würd die originalen Lüfter ersetzen, es muss aber kein teurer eLoop sein.
Den hinteren unteren würd ich auch umdrehen und zum CPU-Kühler blasen lassen. (inkl. Staubfilter)
Saugend macht der eLoop hier auch Probleme.
Unten würd ich auch einen Lüfter montieren. (inkl. Staubfilter)

Ich würd ja ein PWM-Modell nehmen, den kannst du mit einem Y-Kabel parallel zum CPU-Lüfter betreiben.
(außer dein Mainboard hat soviele Lüfteranschlüsse das es wirklich egal ist)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

*Fragen zum Einstieg in die Diskussion:*
- Hast Du das Gehäuse schon, oder ist der Kauf erst geplant? Wenn nicht, überdenke den Kauf und qwir suchen gemeinsam Alternativen
- Wie sehen die einzubauenden Komponenten insgesamt aus?

Der Luftstrom ist alles andere als gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Raijintek Styx Gehause im Test - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D

*Bewertung:*
- Der untere  Lüfter kollidiert mit breiten CPU-Kühlern => schmaler CPU-Kühler notwendig 
- Das Netzteil saugt Luft aus dem Gehäuse an und pustet sie direkt vor den unteren Lüfter => unterer Lüfter muss ausblasend sein
- wegen der umgedrehten Bauweise muss ein oberer Lüfter einblasend sein
- Der Abstand vom unteren Lüfter zum Boden ist zu geringen  => Gehäuse durch Filze höher legen
*
Meine Empfehlung:*
- Dein ausgewählten eloops würde ich nur hinten  einsetzen, dort arbeiten sie gut
- unten muss ein schmaler Lüfter eingebaut werden: Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- da oben einsaugend, funktionieren die eloops nicht und würden Dröhngeräusche erzeugen

*Lüftungskonzept:*
_einblasende Lüfter: _
- 2 x oben BeQuiet Shadow Wings,  wegen der Optik und nicht so teuer. 2 x , da das Netzteil auch Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt. 
 Ein zwar älterer aber weiterhin extrem guter und relativ günstiger Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
_
Ausblasende Lüfter:_
- 1 x hinten eloop, Du brauchst hinten Reserven für warme Tage: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Netzteil wirkt ausblasend 
 - optional 1 x unten Prolimatech Iltra Sleek Vortex 12

*Drehzahlen:*
- oben BeQuiet Shadow Wing  300-700 U/min (so wenig, weil man oben Geräusche ungedämpft hört)
- hinten eloop  450-1000 U/min ( an heißen Tagen mit mehr Drehzahl, darum der B12-PS mit mehr Reserve)
- optional unten Ultra Sleek 300-600 U/min

*Alternative:
*- hinten einblasen
- CPU-Kühlerlüfter umdrehen
- unten einblasend
- oben zweimal ausblasen
Dann stören sich aber ausblasendes Netzteil und einsaugende untere Lüfter => Kurzschluss, die Lufter wird nur im Kreis gedreht
- Fehlende Staubfilter unten und hinten, darum ist oben einsaugen viel sinnvoller, oder es müssen Staubfilter aufgeklebt werden


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

*Bewertung:*
- Der untere  Lüfter kollidiert mit CPU-Kühler => schmaler CPU-Kühler notwendid
_Dann wir der Kühler halt Vertikal gedreht oder es kommt ein 15mm Lüfter zum Einsatz._

- Das Netzteil saugt Luft aus dem Gehäuse an und pustet sie direkt vor den unteren Lüfter => doppelt ungeschickt
_So viel wärme erzeugt das Netzteil auch wieder nicht._

- Die Lufteinlässe vorne ( zwei kleine Schlitze) sind sehr restriktiv => Lüfter mit hohem Druckaufbau notwendig
_Die vorderen Lufteinlässe kommen doch gar nicht zum tragen wenn von unten und von hinten eingeblasen wird._

- Der Abstand vom unteren Lüfter zum Boden ist zu geringen  => Gehäuse durch Filze höher legen
_Die Höhe ist doch OK? _
https://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2015/10/20121011937l.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



Abductee schrieb:


> ...


Ich war doch noch am korrigieren und bewerten, jetzt ist es fertig... 
Hat sich nochmal alles geändert ...



Abductee schrieb:


> _Die Höhe ist doch OK? _
> https://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2015/10/20121011937l.jpg


Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht es nicht, ich würde 2-5mm durch kleine Klebefilze mehr geben. Das bemerkt man deutlich
Aber Deine Bildpersektive sieht besser aus, als die Bilder, die ich sah, kann auch reichen



Abductee schrieb:


> _Die vorderen Lufteinlässe kommen doch gar nicht zum tragen wenn von unten und von hinten eingeblasen wird._


Es gibt doch vorne gar keinen Lüfter. mein Fehler, hatte die Bilder falsch interpretiert, vorne, sprich links ist gar keiner, 
Darum oben zwei Lüfter einblasend 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Abductee schrieb:


> _Dann wir der Kühler halt Vertikal gedreht oder es kommt ein 15mm Lüfter zum Einsatz._


Guter Ansatz, aber dann saugt der CPU-Lüfter die warme Lufte der Grafikkarte an, alles ab RX 570 oder GTX 1070 wird dann warm für die CPU,
Darum würde ich davon absehen, obwohl es einen Versuch wert ist. Wichtig sind darum zwei Lüfter einblasend oben. Den unteren kann man
vermutlich sogar weg lassen, also nur oben 2 x einblasend und hinten und über das Netzteil ausblasend


----------



## tobse2056 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Alternativ kann man auch hinten  und unten einblasen,  und oben die beide ausblasend.
Dann profitiert die CPU von der frischen Luft und eine GPU stört sich nicht groß von der Abwärme des Prozessors.
Durch die natürliche Konvektion und den Luftstrom  steigt die Luft nach oben und wird dann von den beiden Lüftern hinausbefördert.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir das Styx holen nach meinen  Fractal Core 500 Fehlschlag , leider passt meine Grafikkarte nicht zusammen mit meinen Netzteil in das Gehäuse.
Bei diesen kleinen Gehäuse ist auch wichtig welche Grafikkarte man hat , eine Karte mit Referenzkühler bzw DHE macht alles sehr viel einfacher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Durch die natürliche Konvektion und den Luftstrom  steigt die Luft nach oben


Wieviel Millibar beträgt denn die _"natürliche Konvektion" _bei ca. 5°C erhöhter Temperatur und 0,3m Gehäusehöhe?
ein 20mm Lüfter erzeugt erheblich mehr Luftstrom, der Effekt ist völlig egal und spielt keinerlei Rolle.

Berechnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Kamineffekt – Wikipedia

Höhe 0,3m,
Dichte Luft 20°C 1,2041 kg/m³
Dichte Luft 20°C 1,1839 kg/m³
g=9,81 m/s²

Kommen wir auf: 0,02Pa Druckdifferenz also 0,000002bar oder 0,0002mbar
Im Vergleich zu den 0,1 - 0,2mbar eines Lüfter spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle.
Der Kamineffekt im Gehäuse ist nichts weiter als "Forensprech"


----------



## tobse2056 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviel Millibar beträgt denn die _"natürliche Konvektion" _bei ca. 5°C erhöhter Temperatur und 0,3m Gehäusehöhe?
> ein 20mm Lüfter erzeugt erheblich mehr Luftstrom, der Effekt ist völlig egal und spielt keinerlei Rolle.



Mit Luftstrom war der  Airflow von den Gehäuselüftern gemeint, unten rein und oben raus. nicht vom Kamineffekt.
Das jeder Lüfter mehr bringt als der Kamineffekt ist bei der Höhe ist auch klar,

Das warme Luft eher nach oben  steigt statt unten geht sollte man eher als Zusatz sehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Oben auszublasen ist für die Grafikkarte dämlich, oder man müsste deren Lüfter umdrehen, darum würde ich bei einem gedrehten Einbau des Mainboards immer auch die Luftströmung ändern.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, aber dann saugt der CPU-Lüfter die warme Lufte der  Grafikkarte an, alles ab RX 570 oder GTX 1070 wird dann warm für die  CPU,
> Darum würde ich davon absehen, obwohl es einen Versuch wert ist. Wichtig  sind darum zwei Lüfter einblasend oben. Den unteren kann man
> vermutlich sogar weg lassen, also nur oben 2 x einblasend und hinten und über das Netzteil ausblasend



Nein, der CPU-Lüfter soll nach oben blasen.
Die zwei Deckenlüfter transportieren das dann nach draußen.
Der Grafikkarte ist das egal, das funktioniert schon so, hab schon ein Prodigy M so zusammengebaut und das funktioniert prima.
Bei µATX ist so viel Platz zwischen  Deckellüfter und Grafikkarte, da gibts keine Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Dank für die Unterstützung! Vorweg das Gehäuse und die Lüfter sind schon bestellt, könnte das mit den Lüftern jedoch noch ändern, da noch nicht bezahlt.

Die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-1 - 120mm ("hervorragender Elektronik mit 800 U/min"). "am Lüfter selbst ist nur ein sehr kurzes 3-Pin-Kabel angebracht, das durch zwei mitgelieferte Adapterkabel in der Länge variiert werden kann."
Die AMD CPU wird nur 65 Watt haben.

Von der Physik her geht warme Luft vehement immer nach oben, warum sollte ich die von oben wieder reindrücken lassen, um sie dann seitlich auszublasen?

Mir persönlich leuchtet irgendwie mehr ein die Luft von unten und seitlich frisch reinzublasen und oben rauszublasen, warme Luft befindet sich ja schon oben.

Wenn ich dann den CPU Kühler Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - 130mm  einsetze(der hat den Lüfter seitlich), dann könnte die seitlich eingeblasene Kaltluft auf die Kühllammellen kommen,bin mir da nicht so sicher ob der Kühler richtig ist(für AMD4 in jedem Fall)?

Ich hatte also vor unten 1x, hinten 1x Luft ins Gehäuse und oben einmal rausblasend aus dem Gehäuse raus. Der oben ließe sich links anbringen, also nicht direkt über der Grafikkarte. Das mit der Karte wäre ein neues Thema, da ich vorläufig eine preiswerte einsetzen will.

Fazit: es herrschen unterschiedliche Meinungen, die von Abductee kommt der Physik entgegen und wäre auch meine gewesen.
ODER gibt es tatsächliche **praktische** Erfahrungen, bei **dem Gehäuse**, die dagegen sprechen?

mfG. hgxmod

PS. ist der Lüfter tatsächlich ungeeignet, um oben Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern(wie jemand schrieb)?
Dann müßte ich ganz schnell stornieren.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Ich würd keine 3-Pin Lüfter kaufen, die Anzahl der Mainboards die nach der alten Technik die Lüfter regeln wird immer geringer.
PWM geht immer.
Der eLoop ist nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wie es der Hersteller verspricht.
Ich würd mich eher bei den Noctua umsehen. Wenn dir die Farbe nicht gefällt sind die Redux auch super.
Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Falls es im Boden Knapp wird mit der Höhe:
Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aus Eigeninteresse, welche AM4-CPU willst du kaufen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> ....Von der Physik her geht warme Luft vehement immer nach oben....


Warum rechne ich es dir aus, was die unbedeutende Thermik für einen Einfluss hat, wenn Du einfach ignorierst?
 Lassen wir das, probier es einfach aus. Es kommt als Hardware also nur eine 65W CPU in das Gehäuse? Das ist wenig...
Also keine Grafikkarte, kein Mainboard, kein Netzteil? 

Eloops brummen, wenn im Einlassbereich Lüftungsgitter sind. Eloops nimmt man nur, um Luft durch ein Gitter zu drücken.
Wenn Du damit oben und hinten Luft ausblasen willst, funktioniert das. Nur wo soll dann Luft reinkommen? Ein bleibt nur
unten, und das Netzteil pustet auch raus.


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,
@  interessierterUser

ich schrieb unten und seitlich frische Luft rein und nur oben die warme Luft raus. Die Eloops stornier ich dann.

@ Abductee

ok, das mit den 3 Pin habe ich übersehen.

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,

NACHTRAG:

"Aus Eigeninteresse, welche AM4-CPU willst du kaufen? "

entweder die 5.15 00X oder 3.1300X , nein es muss keine Höllenmaschine werden und das microATX Board steht auch noch nicht fest(extra Thema).

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Warum kaufst Du für 60,-€ Lüfter, wenn Du eine minimal CPU betreiben willst?   
Spar die 60,-€ und nimm ein Ryzen 5-1600


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,
@ interessierterUser,

wenn ich den 7-1600 kaufe brauche ich doch bestimmt Lüfter und die kommen dann noch oben drauf und für 60,- € mehr bekommt man einen 7ner?

@   Abductee

vieviel Platz da unten ist(bei einem microATX Board) steht leider nirgendwo, einer der das RAIJINTEK STYX Gehäuse hat sollte dies wissen, wo isser denn?

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Das kommt auf deinen CPU-Kühler darauf an den du montieren willst.
Ein 15mm-Modell sollte aber in jedem Fall passen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo Abductee,

danke Dir, gut dann sind wir im prinzip mit den Gehäuselüftern hier durch und lese mir erst noch mal paar CPU Kühler Beschreibungen durch und dann wenn der klar ist, frag ich noch mal.

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## hgxmod (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo Abductee,

ja nach den Testbeschreibungen hier, kann ich hoffentlich bei dem von mir bereits auserkorenen bleiben:

Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced CPU-Kühler - 130mm

(brauche ja nicht den dicksten, besten Brummer)  Zu AMD Ryzen passt der außerdem noch. Deine Meinung und wie dick kann der Gehäuselüfter  dann unten sein?

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## tobse2056 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> (brauche ja nicht den dicksten, besten Brummer)  Zu AMD Ryzen passt der außerdem noch. Deine Meinung und wie dick kann der Gehäuselüfter  dann unten sein?
> 
> mfG. hgxmod



Hängt untern anderen  auch vom verbauten Mainboard ab , da die Sockelposition meistens leicht unterschiedlich ist. entweder nach und nach die teile kaufen und einfach ausmessen, oder direkt einen Lüfter mit 15mm Rahmenbreite nehmen , aber ne 100 Prozent Garantie gibt es auch da nicht
Mit dem Noctua A12x15 pwm kannst du wenig falsch machen, extrem weiter PWM Regelbereich, bei mir zwischen 270 und 1850 rpm und ein leises Lager, das einzige "nachteil" ist der recht hohe Preis


----------



## hgxmod (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo  tobse2056,
der Lüfter auf dem Alpenfön Ben Nevis Advanced läßt sich wechseln?  Na ja der Kühler Maße (mit Lüfter): 120 x 159 x 74 mm (B x H x T) der Noctua (nur der Lüfter) 120mm und  15mm dick.

Da kommt aber ein microATX Board drauf und *kein* ITX. Die Rahmendicke des Alpenföns wird nicht genannt. Der kann doch nicht dicker sein, als der  Noctua , der Alpenfön hat lediglich eine Rahmenbreite von 120-130mm. Der Lüfter ragt doch nur soweit rein, wie der Kühler hoch ist. Die Rahmendicke kann doch kaum so viel ausmachen.

Vielleicht verstehe ich jetzt was nicht oder Du meinst noch die Sache mit dem Boden-Gehäuselüfter?

(hier geht es zuletzt um den CPU Kühler, inklusive Lüfter)

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Den Ben Nevis würd ich wegen dem Sonderlüfter nicht nehmen.
Da bekommst du auf normalen Weg keinen Ersatz.

Gibts eigentlich schon Kühlerhersteller die das AM4-Kit garantiert ausliefern?
Bei der Lagerware was die Händler haben, musst du das AM4-Haltekit sonst nachbestellen. (bei den meisten gratis)

Wenn es günstig sein soll könnte man den Pure Rock nehmen.
be quiet! Pure Rock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(braucht kein extra AM4-Kit)

Mugen 5 oder Macho 120 wären sonst auch gut, da geht der Kühler schön weit zurück Richtung Hecklüfter.
Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei der Rev. B sollte das AM4-Kit auch schon dabei sein.

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tobse2056 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> Hallo  tobse2056,
> der Lüfter auf dem Alpenfön Ben Nevis Advanced läßt sich wechseln?  Na ja der Kühler Maße (mit Lüfter): 120 x 159 x 74 mm (B x H x T) der Noctua (nur der Lüfter) 120mm und  15mm dick.
> 
> Da kommt aber ein microATX Board drauf und *kein* ITX. Die Rahmendicke des Alpenföns wird nicht genannt. Der kann doch nicht dicker sein, als der  Noctua , der Alpenfön hat lediglich eine Rahmenbreite von 120-130mm. Der Lüfter ragt doch nur soweit rein, wie der Kühler hoch ist. Die Rahmendicke kann doch kaum so viel ausmachen.
> ...



der 15mm Lüfter war wenn für den Boden gedacht, sollte es eng werden mit dem CPU Kühler.

Und zur anderen Frage, auf den Ben Nevis Adanvced kann man andere Lüfter montieren sollte es eng werden.
Standardmässig ist ein 130mm Lüfter verbaut der nach hinten schmaler wird, aber es passen auch 120mm Lüfter und 140mm Lüfter allerdings nur wenn sie die Bohrungen von 120mm Lüftern haben.

Solltest du ein mATX Board  nehmen  ist der von Abductee empfohlene Macho 120 auch eine sehr gute Wahl, lief bei mir monatelang Flüster leise auf  Ryzen 1800x und Biostar mATX Board .
bei einen ITX board macht er aber Probleme weil kein Platz mehr für einen Hecklüfter ist.


Nur so eine Frage am Rande, hast du die maximale Netzteil und Grafikkartenlänge bei dem Gehäuse beachtet ?  Netzteil länger als  140mm  = Grafkikarte muss kürzer als 24cm sein.


----------



## -TINTIN- (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



Abductee schrieb:


> Den Ben Nevis würd ich wegen dem Sonderlüfter nicht nehmen. Da bekommst du auf normalen Weg keinen Ersatz...



Ich weiß nur das auf dem Ben Nevis ohne Advanced jeder normale 92mm Lüfter passen sollte.


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das auf dem Ben Nevis ohne Advanced jeder normale 92mm Lüfter passen sollte.



Ja der normale hat eine Befestigung für einen 92mm Lüfter, Geräuschtechnisch halt ein Rückschritt auf das 120er Modell.
Beim Advanced kann man dann auch nur einen 120er montieren obwohl es original ein ~140er ist. Mit dem konischer Lüfter hat man auch nicht die Kühlfläche von einem 140mm Modell selbst wenn man einen 140er mit 120-Befestigung nachkauft.
Zusammen mit dem DC-Design und der grausigen Montage-Lasche die man bei AMD braucht seh ich halt nicht viel was für einen Neukauf spricht.


----------



## hgxmod (5. August 2017)

*AW: GehÃ¤use LÃ¼fter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,
@  Abductee

"Gibts eigentlich schon Kühlerhersteller die das AM4-Kit garantiert ausliefern?
Bei der Lagerware was die Händler haben, musst du das AM4-Haltekit sonst nachbestellen. (bei den meisten gratis)"


Ja, es gibt auch sogar schon Kühler, die nur auf den AMD Ryzen Sockel passen. Ich will auch möglichst wenig Gefummele mit diesem Kit Gedöns.

1. Noctua mit dem NH-D15 in der AMD Sockel AM4-Sonderedition (mir zu teuer an 100,- €)
2. Noctua NH-U12S in der AMD Sockel AM4-Sonderedition........(Schmerzgrenze um 60,- €)
3. Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 CPU-Kühler - 92mm...(den würde ich bei ITX wählen um 49,- €)

Da ich nicht sagen kann welche Grafikkarte da mal rein kommt bzw. später noch rein kommen könnte, fällt 3. flach, denke ich.   

Scythe SCMG-5000 Mugen 5  steht nichts von AMD 4 dabei, ob man ein Kit zusätzlich bekommen kann auch nicht.
(da lauf ich auch nicht hinterher, mir grausen teilweise schon die Abbildungen von diesen Kits)

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A, CPU-Kühler, das Gleiche wie beim Mugen.
###

be quiet! Pure Rock CPU-Kühler - 120mm........................(um 35,- €)

" ist er trotz geänderter Lochabstände uneingeschränkt mit dem AMD Sockel AM4 kompatibel," 

Technische Details:

    Maße (mit Lüfter): 121 x 155 x 87,5 mm (B x H x T)
    Maße (ohne Lüfter): 121 x 155 x 62,5 mm (B x H x T)
    Gewicht (mit Lüfter): ca. 660 g
    Material: Kupfer (Heatpipes), vernickeltes Kupfer (Bodenplatte), vernickeltes Aluminium (Lamellen, Deckelplatte)
    Heatpipes: 4x Ø 6 mm
    Lüfter: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
    Drehzahl: max. 1.500 U/min
    Lautstärke: 19,1/22,1/26,8 dB(A) bei 600/900/1.400 U/min
    Fördervolumen: max. 87 m³/h
    Anschluss: 4-Pin-PWM (220 mm, gesleevt)
###############################################

zum 2.  Noctua NH-U12S-:

Technische Details:

Maße (ohne Lüfter): 125 x 158 x 45 mm (B x H x T)
Maße (mit Lüfter): 125 x 158 x 71 mm (B x H x T)
Material: vernickeltes Kupfer (Boden, Heatpipes), vernickeltes Aluminium (Lamellen)
Gewicht (ohne / mit Lüftern): 580 / 755 g
Heatpipes: 5x 6 mm
Lüfter: 1x 120 mm NF-F12
Normalbetrieb: 22,4 dB(A), 1.500 U/Min, 93,4 m³/h
mit L.N.A.: 18,6 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min, 74,3 m³/h
Spannung: 12 V
Lebenserwartung: > 150.000 h
Kompatibilität:
AMD-Sockel: AM4
Herstellergarantie: 6 Jahre

"Überdies kann durch den mitgelieferten Low-Noise Adapter die Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 1.500 auf 1.200 U/min reduziert werden"
"Dieser Sonderedition des Noctua NH-U12S liegt ausschließlich Montagematerial zur Befestigung des CPU-Kühlers auf Motherboards mit AMDs Sockel AM4 bei"
"Durch die Breite von 125 mm (inkl. Lüfter und Lüfterklammern) ragt der Kühler auf normalen ATX oder Micro-ATX Mainboards nicht über den obersten PCIe-Slot,"

Der be quiet ist nur 121 mm breit, somit dürfte der auch kein Problem mit Rambänken bekommem!
Einbau-AMD4 hier noch nicht, aber gutes Video zum Einbau an sich:
BeQuiet Pure Rock CPU Kuhler - Unboxing und Einbau - YouTube

Ups, so die Tiefe beim Noctua NH-U12S ist mir etwas sympatischer, weil mein RAIJINTEK STYX Micro-ATX Gehäuse 

Maße: 210 x 335 x 360 mm (B x H x T) nicht sehr geräumig ist. Der Noctua ist allerdings 4mm breiter und 3mm höher.

***Theoretisch würde der be quiet mir reichen(auch Preis sympatisch)***, wenn ich das Video ansehe, dann frage ich mich schon, ob der in mein Gehäuse passt?

Hier wäre kompetenter Rat für mich wichtig.

@ tobse2056

danke, Netzteil und Grafikkarten länge ist mir bekannt.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Netzteil, 80 Plus Gold, modular - 500 Watt
Maße: 150 x 86 x 160 mm (B x H x T) soll es werden. Grafikkarte bleibt abzuwarten, kommt zum Schluss.

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## -TINTIN- (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Immer diese Raijintek Gehäuse  Das Netzteil schränkt dich mit der Länge von 160mm sehr ein


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Beim Mugen 5 steht doch dabei das die Rev. B das AM4-Kit beinhaltet.
Wenn man den Vorgänger hat, bekommt man das Kit gratis zugesandt.

Der Noctua NH-U12S ist schon sehr gut, bei einer 65W-CPU reicht aber auch der Pure Rock locker aus ohne laut zu werden.
Der Lüfter hat zwar kein besonders gutes Lager, je nach Last dauert das aber auch bis der laut wird.


----------



## hgxmod (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,

@ -TINTIN

"Immer diese Raijintek Gehäuse"

Beim Gehäuse ist angegeben Netzteil: 1x Standard ATX (optional)
Maximale Grafikkartenlänge: 280 mm
Maximale CPU-Kühler-Höhe: 180 mm

Für mich kommen hier nur modulare Netzteile bzw. Teilmodulare in Frage, von z.B.
Maße: 160 x 86 x 140 mm (B x H x T)
oder
Maße: 150 x 86 x 160 mm (B x H x T)  alles Plus Gold zertifizierte, wo soll das Problem dann bitte sein?

Ursprünglich wollte ich ein ITX System zusammenstellen, wegen der kleinen Gehäuse, nun habe ich das kleinste microATX genommen um ein klein wenig mehr Freiheit zu bekommen, etwas weniger gefummele, etwas mehr Board.

Ich will das halt so und freue mich nette Beratung zu meiner Entscheidung zu erhalten und ja es ist etwas schwieriger als bei einem Midi und nach 15 Jahren mein erster neuer Versuch.

@ Abductee,

sorry, besten DANK, das hatte ich wohl zunächst falsch interpretiert **AM3(+)**

Produktinformationen - SCMG-5100 Mugen 5 Rev.B CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Gesamtmaße BxHxT:
130 x 154,5 x 110 mm (einschließlich Lüfter 

Zum Glück auf der Webseite:

Mugen 5 Rev.B

Die Revision B des vielfach ausgezeichneten Mugen 5 CPU Kühlers wurde mit einem überarbeitetem Befestigungssystem versehen, welches jetzt volle Kompatibilität zu AMDs neuem Sockel AM4 bietet. Gefederte Schrauben wirken einer unvorteilhaften Druckverteilung entgegen und ermöglichen eine schnelle und einfache Montage. Der mit sechs Heatpipes ausgestattete Kühlkörper erreicht dank asymmetrischer Ausrichtung eine unvergleichliche Kompatibilität zu Speicherriegeln.  Zur aktiven Kühlung kommt ein Lüfter aus der neuen Kaze Flex Serie zum Einsatz. Ein Sealed Precision FDB Lager und gummierte Entkoppler sorgen für erhöhte Laufruhe bei einer Lebensdauer von durchschnittlich 120.000 Stunden. Zusätzlich zu der polierten und hochwertig verarbeiteten Kupfer-Bodenplatte werden beim Mugen 5 Rev. B auch die kompletten Heatpipes aufwendig vernickelt. Das Ergebnis ist ein hervorragender und preisgekrönter Towerkühler, der weder bei der Optik, noch bei der Leistung, irgendwelche Kompromisse macht.

den finde ich dann auch besser! Folgendes wäre noch:

"Bitte beachten Sie, dass für die Montage auf Mainboards mit AMD®-Sockel eine verschraubte original Backplate des Mainboards benötigt wird. Überprüfen Sie bitte vor dem Kauf, ob diese verschraubt ist, sollte diese mittels Plastikstiften befestigt sein, ist eine Montage dieses Kühlers nicht möglich."

Da muss man dann beim Main-Board aufpassen?

da war ich für AMD4 und microATX noch nicht dran und muss mich noch orientieren, nehme gerne Tipps, auch in Beziehung zum Mugen und dem Gehäuse, dankbar, entgegen.

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Beim Mugen muss die originale Halterung demontierbar sein.
Dazu müsste man aber das Mainboard kennen das du dann kaufen willst.
Der Pure Rock wird mit der originalen Halterung montiert.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse ist angegeben Netzteil: 1x Standard ATX (optional)
> Maximale Grafikkartenlänge: 280 mm
> Maximale CPU-Kühler-Höhe: 180 mm
> 
> ...



bei modularen Netzteilen musst du mindestens noch 1 bis 2 cm raufrechnen für Stecker und Kabel.

Und bei 160mm langen Netzteilen liegt die Backplate der Grafikkarte schon auf dem Netzteil auf ohne  das ein Kabel eingesteckt ist.
selbst bei 150mm wird es eng wegen den Steckern.. erst bei einen 140mm langen Netzteil wirst du die maximale Grafikkartelänge einbauen können.
Ansonsten darf die Karte nur  24cm lang sein.

Alterantiv gibt es noch die Asrock AM4 Boards, wo sich der PCI x16 Slot auf ATX postion 2 befindet.. dann hättest du 2,05 cm mehr platz


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: GehÃ¤use LÃ¼fter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,

@  Abductee

oh je, dazu kommt, dass eigentlich (zur Zeit) nur 2 Boards in Frage kommen:

ASRock AB350M Pro4 mATX B350 1 + 3Pin nein 84 Euro
ASRock > AB350M Pro4

MSI B350M Mortar Arctic mATX B350 3 Pin CF 99 Euro
B350M MORTAR ARCTIC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Pin =Zahl an 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüssen zusätzlich zum stets vorhandenen CPU-Lüfteranschluss
AMDs Crossfire (CF)

"Beim Mugen muss die originale Halterung demontierbar sein."

da finde ich nichts heraus. Dann eben der Pure Rock. **Aber welches Board von denen?

tobse2056 schrieb das die Asrock wegen der Grafikkarten Größe günstiger wären.

@ tobse2056,

Ich nehme an mit lang ist die Tiefe gemeint, dann eben doch das hier:

BitFenix Whisper M 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, voll modular 160 x 86 x 140 mm (B x H x T)

nett das Du nochmals auf die Sache mit den Steckern und auf Asrock aufmerksam machst!

Kleine Grafikkarten gibt es aber inzwischen auch nicht mehr so wenige.

mfG. hgxmod

PS. Jetzt verstehe ich warum so manch einer einen fertigen PC kauft oder bei Midi bleibt


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

NACHTRAG:

das Board hier auch noch:

Asrock AB350 Pro4 BTC, AMD B350

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Ich würd auch eher das ASRock AB350M Pro4 nehmen.
Wenn der erste PCIe kein x16 ist, hast du mehr Platz für den CPU-Kühler.


----------



## -TINTIN- (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Das Asrock ist auch in der Kaufempfehlung im PCGH Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"  dabei.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. August 2017)

*AW: GehÃ¤use LÃ¼fter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*



hgxmod schrieb:


> Ich nehme an mit lang ist die Tiefe gemeint, dann eben doch das hier:
> 
> BitFenix Whisper M 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, voll modular 160 x 86 x 140 mm (B x H x T)



Ich habe die Vermutung das du bei Caseking geschaut hast, dort ist aber die tiefe falsch angegeben .
 Es ist auch 160mm Tief + Stecker.

Ich hatte es vor knapp 2 Wochen  gekauft und wieder zurückgegeben da es mir zu laut war und hab dann ein Be Quiet Straight Power 10  CM genommen.
Haben beide identische Maße  (150 x 86 x 160mm).

So würde das Styx mit einen 160mm tiefen Netzteil aussehen und einer Grafikkarte auf ATX Position 1
http://www.mod-your-case.de/reviews/raijintek/styx/17.png
.::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for life::.




Ich wollte mir auch schon das Styx holen weil es ein echt schönes und kleines Gehäuse ist, ich hatte es sogar schon im Warenkorb.. hab dann aber zum glück nochmal etliche Reviews durchgelesen und musste leider feststellen das es nicht mit meiner Hardware passen wird .
 160mm tiefes Netzteil ( Be quiet Straight Power 10)
27,8 cm lange Grafikarte  ( RX480 MSI Gaming X )

hab mir jetzt das IN WIN 301 geholt, auch sehr klein und in Weiß erhältlich. Musste aber mein Schreibtisch versetzen da das Fenster links ist. Das Fenster auf der rechten Seite war einer Hauptgründe für das Styx


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Man kann aber auch ein Netzteil ohne CM nehmen, oberhalb vom Netzteil ist genug Platz das man die überflüssigen Kabel zusammenrollt.


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch 2 Netzteile gefunden:

Corsair CS-M Series CS550M (Teil)Modular Netzteil, schwarz - 550 Watt          

Maße: 150 x 86 x 140 mm (B x H x T)

Zertifizierung	
80 PLUS Gold
PFC Typ	
Aktiv-PFC
Feature	
ATX12V 2.2, ATX12V 2.3, EPS12V 2.9x, Kabel-Management, 80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert, Haswell-kompatibel, ATX12V 2.4

###########

Cooler Master V550 

Maße: 150 x 86 x 140 mm (B x H x T)

Zertifizierung	
80 PLUS Gold
PFC Typ	
Aktiv-PFC
Feature	
Kabel-Management, 80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert, ATX12V 2.31

############

das sind dann die einzigen "bezahlbaren" 140mm tiefe Netzteile. Hoffe die Maße stimmen.

Welches wäre die bessere Wahl?

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Du musst kein 140er nehmen wenn du einfach das CM weglässt.
Je nachdem ob du eine extra SATA-HDD/SSD verwendest ersparst du dir damit max. 1x PCie Kabelstrang und 1-2 SATA-Kabelstränge, den Rest brauchst du ja sowieso.


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo Abductee u. @ All,

Danke für die Hinweise. Zitat von tobse2056:

"Und bei 160mm langen Netzteilen liegt die Backplate der Grafikkarte schon auf dem Netzteil auf **ohne** das ein Kabel eingesteckt ist."
Auch oben auf dem Foto zu sehen! 
Ich denke auch je weniger im Gehäuse ist, desto besser zieht die Luft durch, bei dem Gehäuse (es sollen 2 SSD rein)!

Wer kann mir meine Frage zu den Netzteilen von oben beantworten. ***Welches wäre die bessere Wahl?***

So schlecht können doch nicht alle beide sein?

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Auf dem Foto steckt die Grafikkarte aber im ersten Slot.
Beim AsRock steckt sie im zweiten. Da hast du genug Abstand zum Netzteil.

Hier ein  Bild wo die Grafikkarte im dritten Slot steckt.
Wenn sie im zweiten steckt hast du trotz 160mm Netzteil noch Abstand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

@ hgxmod

Da du das Mainboard noch nicht hast, würde ich auch das Asrock mATX Board nehmen und dann kannst du auch ein 160mm Netzteil verbauen.
Und solltest du noch eine Steckkarte verbauen ist die auch nicht direkt vor den Lüftern der Grafikkarte.


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo Abductee,

Ok, Du hast was gegen kleine Modulare und für Kabel wäre ja noch Platz genug. Was hälst Du den von dem:

Seasonic S12G, RT 80 Plus Gold Netzteil - 550 Watt

NICHT Modular!

Effizienz 	80Plus-Gold
Nennleistung 	550 Watt
davon 12 Volt 	540 Watt
davon 3,3 / 5,0 Volt 	100 Watt
Anzahl 12-Volt-Leitungen 	zwei****
Lüfter 	Kugellager, 120 mm
Einbautiefe 	140 mm
Haswell-Kompatibilität 	ja

hat zwei 12 Volt Leitungen, das ist doch mal was, wenn ich die Sache halbwegs verstehe, oder?

mfG.hgxmod


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Nimm doch das:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit der Grafikkarte im zweiten Slot gibts doch keine Probleme.


----------



## -TINTIN- (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Sogar mein Pure Power ist für mich unhörbar, das Straight Power liegt sogar noch ne Klasse darüber. Mit dem kann man nichts falsch machen


----------



## hgxmod (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo Abductee,

"Mit der Grafikkarte im zweiten Slot gibts doch keine Probleme. "

ja stimmt, das Seasonic ist mir aber auch in der Preisklasse  etwas sympatischer, selbst wenn ich mir mal ne bessere Grafikkarte anschaffe reicht mir das Teil, weil ich eh nicht im High End Gaming Bereich bin.

Verkehrt mache ich doch nichts mit dem Netzteil, oder weis ich da was noch nicht?

mfG. hgxmod

PS. der Lüfter vom be quiet! ist 130mm, bei meinem Gehäuse sind überall 120mm Lüfter vorgesehen, ob dann da ein Problem gäbe?


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Mir wär das Seasonic zu laut, das kann das E10 spürbar besser.
Mit dem Lüfter vom BeQuiet gibts keine Probleme.

Wenn du bei der Grafikkarte in einer bequemen Preisregion bleibst und keinen richtigen Stromfresser kaufst, könntest du auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen das günstigere mit 400W nehmen.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -TINTIN- (7. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Oder du nimmst das: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eidt: Die 10€ mehr fürs Straight Power würde ich noch investieren


----------



## hgxmod (7. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo zusammen,

@  -TINTIN-

ja, das würde auch reichen und kommt mir mit CM und den Kabeln und 150mm entgegen, auch wenn es kein "Gold" ist,
sind die Test-Beschreibungen recht positiv.

@ Abductee

auch nicht schlecht und, wie Du sagst, wahrscheinlich ausreichend.

***Besten Dank nochmals an alle.*** Jetzt können wir das mit den Netzteilen beenden, die Auswahl reicht und ich kann eine Entscheidung fällen. 
Das mit der Gesamtbelüftung, werde ich wohl nun doch der Empfehlung von RAIJINTEK folgen. Auch wenn der hintere Lüfter raussaugt und nicht reinblasen soll. Mit einem Lüfter im Deckel, der auch raussaugt, also nur von unten reingeblasen wird, ist mir nicht ganz logisch, jedoch dürften die das ja wohl besser wissen, könnte aber auch ein Schreibfehler sein. Ich schau mal ob man die Kontaktieren kann.

Meine Logik war ja von unten und hinten reinblasen und nur oben raussaugen lassen. 

Mit der Grafikkarte werde ich noch etwas warten und dazu einen Thread hier im entspr. Forum eröffnen.

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## -TINTIN- (7. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Schön


----------



## hgxmod (9. August 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Airflow  Gesamt-Konzept zu RAIJINTEK STYX*

Hallo,
da ich nichts weiter herausfinden konnte, bleibe ich bei dem Belüftungskonzept:
von unten und hinten reinblasen und nur oben raussaugen lassen. 

mfG. hgxmod


----------

